# Western MVP wiring harness



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Off a 2014 Dodge 2500.
No module or controller but I believe the rest is there. Power and pin harness portions brand new. Email for pics
[email protected] 
$150 obo


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Email sent


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I didn't get one....


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok let's try pm


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Sold.


----------

